
The Crystals That May Have Helped Vikings Navigate Northern Seas - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/06/science/vikings-navigation-sunstones.html
======
wyclif
Dupe from about nine months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16791442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16791442)

------
pxeboot
I often wonder what other technology like this has been lost throughout the
years. Glad to see people trying to recreate it.

